# NREMT Flash Cards.



## NorCal (Sep 8, 2010)

Does NREMT sell any flash cards for their various exams, 1st Responder, EMT-B, and EMT-P  ???

I'm looking for hard copy flash cards and not virtual flash cards.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thenuke1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Theres a book called exactly that EMT-B Flash Cards ... dont get it ... i bought it and it doesn't help at all. The questions in that book are too easy and WILL NOT help you with the NREMT.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 18, 2010)

thenuke1 said:


> Theres a book called exactly that EMT-B Flash Cards ... dont get it ... i bought it and it doesn't help at all. The questions in that book are too easy and WILL NOT help you with the NREMT.




Good input, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JMFL (Sep 19, 2010)

So there are no flash cards available anywhere that would help with the NREMT-B?


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 19, 2010)

Your best bet may be making them for yourself. Buy some perforated paper intended for business cards. Making them will be a study session in and of itself.


----------

